# My Slingshot Range



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Made a new catchbox from an old entertainment center I was throwing out. Aslo got some nice 5/8" plywood out of it. I put the box on my mini range outside. I can shoot 40 yards to the backstop in the rear and any distance in between. The new box is set up so I can shoot 10 meters from in back of my shed to keep passerbys from seeing me shoot when there are no leaves on the trees. I also have a small silhouette range set up from 10 to 20 yards from the same spot behind the shed.
Philly


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

What a great setup!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice setup Philly!
Awesome indeed.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice!
Those of us who have some distance to shoot in are really lucky


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i would love to have a setup like this, its tough for me to shoot without having to drive 10-15 miles to the mountains, a huge drawback to city living


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Sweet little setup, i like the little targets on the ground and the one in the tree, what are they ecactly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

My good friend Flatband made them up, they are electrical box metal covers screwed to wood stakes. Fun to shoot. Good practice for hunting.
Philly


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a great looking range.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Dream Range. all i got is 20m max, and that shot's kinda dicey- exposed to the busy street i live on. i'd kill for 40m and a silhouette walk through range!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotta like that!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NICEEEE!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Lookin good Philly


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i would love to have a setup like this, its tough for me to shoot without having to drive 10-15 miles to the mountains, a huge drawback to city living










Totally. I miss being able to shoot whenever I want, and to shoot without having to completely set up a stop, and then have to deal with every silly, critical moron that happens by. City life has its advantages, but not many.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! I like it. I'm coming over.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks all, it's a fun range, my grandson and I use it almost every day. It's only wide enough for two shooters at a time and it is close to a main road so one needs to be careful of people passing by. In summer it's pretty much camoflaged by leaves so no problem. I want to add a few more silhouetts but other than that it fits my needs well. Thanks for looking.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know Philly.... those woods across the fence would be just to great a temptation for me!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I don't know Philly.... those woods across the fence would be just to great a temptation for me!


State Park Bill, no hunting allowed. I posted some pics earlier this year of an awesome 10 pointer I saw almost daily. Deer have ruined the habitat, I have called the town twice this month to pick up road kills in front of my land. There are two running around now with broken legs from cars. The state does nothing about it, dam shame. It's fenced as you can see but the deer jump the 6' chain link no problem.
Philly


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice range you have there.

I have a 10 minute walk to my location which I enjoy the exercise.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I want one! No , two!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

That's awesome Philly!! Like other have said, I'm restrited by city living. While two of my neighbors don't mind I have one (there's always one isn't there?) who'd complain if he was hung with a new rope.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Niceyyyy


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

wish i had a setup that nice and organised


----------



## q869712529 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dream Range


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice set up there. Do you have trouble with the high shots at the targets in the trees? Misses seem like they will fly over your rear fence. I am struggling with my trap. All seemed well until yesterday when my ammo hit a fork and went flying over the fence into my neighbor's yard. I heard a strange thud. I was too afraid to cross over to see what I had hit. Also,I am surrounded by neighboring buildings that are all two and three stories tall. The residents behind my property can see over my privacy fence from their upstairs bedrooms. One is a Catholic nun who accused me of shooting at workmen doing repairs on her building. She reported that to the police liason officer attending our neighborhood meeting. I wasn't there at that meeting, but a concerned neighbor told me about the nun's lie. Do nuns go to **** like the rest of us when they sin???

Anyway,I need to shoot often to develop and keep up my minuscule skills. I have only been at this slingshooting thing for 6 weeks now and my learning curve is still very steep. When my wife is not around I do practice on my second floor using small plastic airsoft BBs. That works well. At least it did work for a while. Last week I received some Barnett plastic ammo that they claimed was developed to be safely used indoors. "A cheap and clever idea",I told myself. this would solves my practice problem. This proved a very a expensive mistake! I was just making my third shot with this new product while practicing indoors. Unexpectedly that shot curved up and crashed into a very nice print hanging above my wife's sofa. My Lord! I felt like the unfortunate kid I used to be when a child. Butch, Ricky and Rufus always did bad stuff and seldom got caught. Whenever I tried to hang with them and have a little fun Ole' Miss Nosey Rosy, the neighorhood snitch, would report me to my mom and get me in trouble even before I was yet to do any thing. She was on to me so badly that the guys were spooked and did not want me to hang with them. They knew that my mom would call their moms as soon as Rosey put the word out on me. Anywa, I did not delay taking that print off the wall before my wife discovered it. I headed to the craft store.

Expensive mistake I said? Well,Michael's Craft store tried to charge me whopping $60.00 to replace the glass with what they called "Master's Glass". Obviously I did not buy that. I proved myself a real hick, I guess, when I went with the cheat windowpane glass. The young clerk skrunched up her nose like there was an unwanted stink in the room. So far, my wife has not even noticed that her print is missing from the wall. I guess she won't miss that Master's Glass either, when I rehang it tomorrow.

Ironically, I am three doors from a most beautiful city park that is reputed to be one of the best and oldest in the country,Tower Grove. I have even tried to quietly shoot there when I walk my dog most evenings at dusk. Stealthe in the night. Each evening women appear from nowhere; all registering that same wrinkled nose thing that they do.Those looks of alarm and disapproval. "That old coot is shooting a slingshot!" I can only surmise that they say. "Ca-ching, ca-ching" is the sound of their coins dropping off their property values.

As for me, I only hear that jingle from the Green Acres show" playing in my head: "Oh take me from the city and show me that country side."

Sometimes I catch myself fantasizing about opening an indoor slingshot and air rifle range. We have tons of old warehouses here in St. Louis that would make a very creative setting for a Projectile Challenge Course. *Snooty Neighbors and Disapproving Wives Need Not Apply. *A community Man Cave kinda thing.
Just a thought.

Anyway, I do envy you guys who who have good places to shoot. Think of us less fortunate SS addicts as you have fun shooting. Shooting drugs is easier than shooting latex in this part of the country. [:< (

ReggieK


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice story Bud, I do feel for you, it is so helpful to have enough room to practice without worrying about snoopy people. I have to be careful in the winter when the leaves are down as you can see the whole length of the range. As i stated in the beginning of the thread, the reason I made the catch box was so I could move it around and use the cover of my garden shed in winter. No worries about high shots, the nearest house is about 200 feet from the box and plenty of trees in between. here's hoping you work something out with your situation, having a safe place to shoot really helps develop skills over time. I shoot as many as two hundred shots a day when the urge hits me. Thanks for looking.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Regg, you gotta come to Jersey if you really want to meet "PARANOIA". You gotta be real careful around here shooting- heck just doing anything! Flatband


----------

